

Show HN: EZwurd. The easy way to learn Spanish pronunciation - lospro7
http://ezwurd.com/

======
lospro7
My wife, a linguist, and I, a techie, made a website to help American English
speakers learn Spanish pronunciation. I can see this being useful in
classrooms when students need to prepare for oral tests. I would love feedback
and suggestions.

------
badmonkey0001
Cool project!

